# Joke



## cluckmecoop7 (Jan 25, 2020)

What do monkeys wear in the kitchen???  😂


----------



## WildBird (Jan 25, 2020)

A monkey suit? A banana bandana? I have no idea!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 25, 2020)

A smile?


----------



## cluckmecoop7 (Jan 26, 2020)

Wrong!! 😁 You want the answer now?


----------



## Xerocles (Jan 26, 2020)

An "ape"ron? And why do brides wear white? That's the color of MOST major kitchen appliances.


----------



## cluckmecoop7 (Jan 26, 2020)

Yep!


----------



## Xerocles (Jan 26, 2020)

Xerocles said:


> An "ape"ron? And why do brides wear white? That's the color of MOST major kitchen appliances.


----------



## cluckmecoop7 (Jan 26, 2020)

Xerocles said:


>



Hu? What do you mean by that?


----------



## Xerocles (Jan 26, 2020)

cluckmecoop7 said:


> Hu? What do you mean by that?


This was a joke thread. Depending on your age, all kitchen appliances used to be white. This is to indicate that a woman's place is in the kitchen...just another appliance.  The reason I "hid" is that there are members who (rightfully so) would cone after my scalp for saying that. IT WAS A JOKE!


----------



## cluckmecoop7 (Jan 26, 2020)

Oh. Sorry for the confusion. I said "yep!" because you got it right... "Ape"rons.


----------

